# Peter Jackson Tribute



## fadhatter (Apr 18, 2007)

I am doing a Peter Jackson Tribute 

And looking for Video Clips and Photos or images of Peter Jackson and his works. Images must be over 800x600.

So if you are a fan or foe of Peter jackson, PM me or post it here (attach)

of you can attach on my forums.

Some of my other tributes can be found here LOL

eg. Statute of Liberty


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't quite follow - what does that video have to do with Jackson's LOTR?


----------



## fadhatter (Apr 18, 2007)

Ithrynluin said:


> I don't quite follow - what does that video have to do with Jackson's LOTR?



thats an example of what i will do...i will combine Peter jackson's work to a piece of music ( of my chosing  ) and tell the great contribution to cinema jackson has done !!...

If i chose any of your contributions, u get your name in the credits


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 18, 2007)

Alright, let's see where this goes. Just remember to keep it clean and spam-free.


----------



## fadhatter (Apr 18, 2007)

Tribute to Cleveland browns fans


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, this seems like a bunch of random nonsense.


----------

